# 60l - Aqualighter 1 or Chihiros RGB/A-series??



## Vinten (10 Feb 2018)

In setting up a 60 x 30 x 36 cm tank - 60L (low-tech so no CO2), I am considering lightning and want an 60 cm Led.

Right now I am thinking about getting an AquaLighter 1 LED which have 6500 Kelvin or the Chihiros LED System Serie RGB or A-series which are 8000 Kelvin.

I kind of like that the Aqualighter 1 is 6500 K because I think I like a varmer tone in the light when it is in my living room and 8000 K is a colder white. 
But the Chihiros is dimmable - how important is that? - maybe it is better for the aquarium if I can dim the light? (And then I can dim the light if it is to light in my livingroom at evening)

I am a newbie so don't want to spend to much before I know how I like this hobby, but would it be better to get something like the Agualighter aquascape which is a two channel and more different lighting options? (or maybe even a Twinstar 600es -even though I feel it is pricy to start with, but maybe worth it, if I am going to upgrade later anyway?)

If anyone have some experiences, suggestions or comments? regarding these lights it is appreciated


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Feb 2018)

Vinten said:


> But the Chihiros is dimmable - how important is that? - maybe it is better for the aquarium if I can dim the light?


YES.

This is the most important feature of any light, especially if you are not enriching with carbon.

Cheers,


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Feb 2018)

I saw pictures of Chihiros RGB and the red colors are verybright and vivid. I like most RGB solutions.

Aqualighter 1 is just ordinary white leds. Nothing spectacular but it tolerates humidity at some degree.

You can also consider Aqualighter Aquascape led light. It comes with remote control and allows you change intensity and somewhat color temperature. There are 2 rows of leds 6500 and 3000 and you can change ratio between cold and warm light.


----------



## Something Fishy (15 Apr 2018)

Did you get the RGB Chihiros in end? Looking at this or the Twinstar 600e but I feel like I’d need two of these Chihiros from what’s I’ve read to match the Twinstar? Also need to add some heat sink to the top by the sounds of it! Chihiros I have had also get flipping hot!


----------

